# How many VR6Ts out there?



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

A friend of mine asked me what was so special about my car the other day. I mean, it looks mostly stock right now, so it is hard to justify to the un-educated spending the time and money I spend.
I am just curious if my response of "Well, there are not that many turbo versions of this car" was accurate or not.
So, post up, or IM me, and I'll make the list right here, for gee whiz use only.
*
THE LIST-------------------------------

.:VRT:. : Mk3
.SLEEPYDUB. : Mk4
:staygold: : Mk4
03_turbo_gli : Mk4
05JettaGLXVR6 : Mk3
1_slow_mk3 : Mk3
12Sec Rado' : 2 Mk4, 2 Mk3, Mk1
15DGR V6 : Corrado
1991 VR-6 JETTA : Mk3
1Rustybunny : Mk3
1SlowSLC : Corrado
2.8turbo : Mk3
2008cc : Corrado
30LVR6 : Mk3
4Doorwhor23 : Mk3
50cent : Mk3
92g60gti : Mk2
92gtikid : Mk2
94volkswagen : Corrado (SYNCRO), Mk3
95GLS : Mk3
95mk3vr6 : Mk3
95-vr6cabby : Mk3 (cabrio)
95VRT : Mk3
96ABF : Mk3
98rzvr6 : Mk3
98vr65202 : Mk3
A2brb : Mk2
AAdontworkx3 : Mk2
absolut_vw : Mk3 (cabrio)
Abtitude : Mk3
Acri2903 : Mk3
ACschnitzer23 : Passat
aguyinpa81 : Mk3
alex97jazzblue : Mk3
Alexi GTIVR6 : Mk3
AlwaysInBoost : Mk3
AmiT-VR6 : Mk3
AmiT-VR6 : Mk4
apavlov : Mk2
arejaygsx : Mk3
asylum : Mk3
b3VRT : B3
BackinaCorrado : Corrado
ballinaudi : Mk3
BARELY LEGAL : Mk3
BCeurotrash : Mk2
Bean Hole : Mk3
beauvrt2 : Mk3
beetlevdubn : Mk3 (cabrio)
benzivr6 : Corrado
bfizzle : Mk3
BIG DUB : Mk3
BIG DUB : Mk3
BigDaddyCW : Mk3
Black VR6 : Mk4
blak golf : Mk3
BlakVRBeast : Mk3
blkg60 : Corrado
blkjettavr6 : Mk3
BlownGinster : Mk3
BLSport : Mk3
blue98jettavr6 : Mk3
bluegrape : Mk3
bmorevdubb : Mk4
bmxrado : Corrado
bmxvr6 : Corrado
Bobcdn : Corrado
bobstr : Mk3
BoiseMK1GTI : Corrado
Boosted SLC : Corrado
BoostedBannana : Mk3
bora-NOS : Mk2
Bthornton10 : Mk3
BubonicCorrado : Corrado
Buddha92SLC : Corrado
burtonguy567 : Mk3
C&M : 2 Mk3
CannuckCorradoVR6T : Corrado
CBHVR6 : Mk4
chaoticVR6 : Mk3
Chitown Turbo : Mk3
ChristoffRudolff : Mk3
cmongoose : Corrado
Cocksgroves : Mk3
Collier : Mk3
corradobomb : Mk3 (cabrio)
CorradoFANATIC : Mk2
corradoswapT : Corrado
CorvetteKillerVr6 : Mk4
CuseTownGTi : Mk4
cushumpeng : Corrado
dankvwguy : Mk3
darrenewest : Mk4 (24v)
davis29 : Mk3
dealerjohnvrt : Mk3
Death Trap : Mk1
DieGTi : Mk2
dmondubz : Mk3
draggin' wagon : Corrado
drakula13mx : Corrado
drangofli_x : Mk4
drdubsvr6 : Mk3
dreadlocks : MkIV
Dreamstate : Corrado
drivingisfun : Mk3
dtm337 : Mk4
dub_slug : Mk3
dubber2591 : Mk3
DubbleTrubble : Mk3
dubman#1 : Mk3
dubsport87 : Mk2
edot : Corrado, MK3
EL DRIFTO : Passat
Eric (SP) : Corrado (24v TT)
[email protected] : Mk3
Eternal : Mk4
EternalXresT : Mk2
EURO NOOB : Mk3
eurobred : Mk2
excessiveboost : Mk3
FaelinGL : Mk4
Fast_Jetta_97 : Mk3
fatfreevw : 2 Mk3
Fire Marshall Bill : Mk4
firestartergli : MK2
Flite: Mk4
ForsFedRado : Corrado
garef001 : Mk3
Geoff VR6 : Caddy
GinsterMan98 : Mk3
g-money: Mk3
GreenVeeR6 : Mk4
gregaf3 : Mk3
GruvenVR6 : Mk3
gvr6t : 2 Mk2, Scirocco
Harv : Mk3
Henric : Mk3
herbehop : Mk4
HIGH PSI : Mk3
homeless : Mk2
hoodita : Corrado
HotredVR : Mk3
hotsk1llet98 : O2M
hpfreak : Mk3
hving : Mk3
infamousABT-VR6 : Mk3
IN-FLT : Mk4
instg8r : B3 Passat
J Dubya : Mk3
J.P.'s : Mk2 (24v)
JackieMoon : Mk3
Jefnes3 : Mk3
jetdavdub : Mk3
JettaGlxDriver :Mk3
jettin2class : Mk3
Jhayesvw : Mk3
jhines : Corrado
joe90 : ?
Joey Russo : Mk3
John (MMI) : Mk2
joshcorradovr6 : Corrado
JPLengineer : Mk4
JsnVR6Corrado : Corrado (TT)
juan8595 : Mk3
Juiced6 : Mk3
KillergtiVR6 : Mk3
KILLERVOLKSWAGEN : Corrado
KrautBoy : Mk3
kubotapowered : Mk3
kylenvr6 : Mk3
LBSOHK : Corrado
LibtekVr6 : Mk3
Lil red roket : Mk3
lithguy : Corrado
LoGIc : Mk4
Lou (EIP) : Mk3
LTony81 : Mk3
Lttljp15 : Mk3
LU VR6 : Mk2
Lukedub : Mk3
Macho_volks : Mk3
Marottaj4 : Mk4
martman45 : Corrado
mattstacks : Mk3
maxslug : Mk3
mdubstar : Mk3
MiamiVr6T : Mk3
MigAce312 : Mk3
Mike GP : Mk3
mikebobelak : Mk3
milkmot : B4
MINT GTI : Mk4
MK2 GTi : Mk3
mk2driver : Mk3 (cabrio)
MkII16v : Mk3
MKIIsleeper : Mk2
morbs_gt : Mk4
mr wicked : Mk3
Mr.T4114 : Mk3
MunKyBoy : Mk3
nater : Mk3
newSWARTZ : Mk2
NHVeeDub : Mk3
Nixxk : Mk3
Norwegian-VR6 : Mk3
nubVR : Mk4
nuclearaddict : Mk3
nuts4boosting : Corrado
nycvr6 : Mk3
oettingerst : Mk3
Ohio Brian : Mk3
omllenado: Mk2
ON T-WRX : Mk3
One Gray GLI : Mk4 (24v)
OneHotJetta : Mk3
onelow2dr : Mk2
patatron : Mk1
phatvw: Mk4
PhReE : Mk4 (24v)
Pimpalicious316 : Mk3
pimS : Mk3
PjS860ct : Mk2
pl2950 : Mk4 (24v)
pOrKcHoP bOy : Mk4 (24v)
pvw4ever : Mk3
Q8VR6 : Mk4
quick A2 : Mk2
QuickBlackGTi : Mk3
Radda : Mk2
raddo : Corrado
radgti8v : Corrado
Radostormvr6 : Corrado
RBVRT : Mk3
Remus : Corrado
renob81 : Mk3
Rich (EIP) : Mk3
rickyrunamuk : Corrado
Road_Ralley : Corrado
roadrunner937 : Mk4
Ron Burgundy : MK4
ross bomber : Mk3
rubbadubbdub : Mk4
schmit : Mk3
scrapper : Corrado
seibsJetta : Mk3
seL : MK2
sethswa : Mk3
ShaggyVR6 : Mk4
sicvrt : Mk3
SilverGTI-MK4 : Mk4
silvrsled : Mk3
sinisterh22a : Mk3
skaterazn : Corrado
SlammedGolfIII : Mk3
slc92 : Corrado
sleepin gti : Mk3
Slicey : Mk4 (24v)
Slow VR : Mk3
SoFarKingFast : Mk3
Sosl0w : Mk4 (24v)
SoSlowVRT : Mk3
Soundwave_vr6 : Mk4
Soupuh : Mk4
SparkonGTI : Mk3
speedesign : Mk1
spl160 : Mk3
spoolinglf : Mk4
Steve : Mk2
streamlinevr6 : Mk3
sTT eV6 : TT?
TBT-PassatG60 : Passat
tdubbin : Mk3
tekstepvr6 : Mk4
The Hamburglar. : Mk3
thefullmonti : Mk2
TheLark : Mk4
therealvrt : Mk3
tkerb92 : Mk3
TONY_ESC_76 : Mk3
tornado jti : Mk4
tsiss_limit : Mk2
tunedveedub : Mk3
turbo slc 2.9l : Corrado
turbodub06 : Mk4
turbodub4 : Corrado
Turbojettamk4 : Mk2
Turbovdub4u2nv : Mk4
twoscoops : Mk3
UBER KUHL : Corrado
UberMike : Mk3
uncutpogo : ?
uthinkimodd : Mk3
v.i.massive : ?
V.R.Lvr : Mk3
Vanela : Mk4
V-dubbulyuh : Mk3 + Mk4
vduber6er : Mk3
Vdublin : Mk3
Vdubsolo : Mk3
veedubkix : Mk3
volkswagengeek : Mk3
VR SEX : Corrado
VR6 Mole : Mk3
VR6_Glock : Corrado
VR6Chris : Corrado
vr6gbt : Mk3
vr6pilot : Mk4
VR6T Sleeper : Mk3
VR6x6x4T : Mk3 Rallye
VRBTCHCAR : Mk2
Vrich6 : Mk3
VRpoweredA2 : Mk2
VRSICKSCITY : Mk3
VRTnMYBUG : Mk4 (Beetle)
vrtpassat : Passat
vtgolf : Mk3
VW Jetta VRSEXXX : Mk3
vweuroracer : Mk4
vwnosgti : MK3
vwtechx : Mk2
Weiss : Mk4
WickedGTi : Mk3
WMTJ : Mk3
WolfzGangVR6 : Mk2
xblueinsanityx : Corrado
y2caffeine : Mk3
yokomomma : Mk3
YuenglingMike67 : Mk3

------------------------------------------*
_Current Count *Too lazy to count*_
Ryan


_Modified by SoFarKingFast at 1:04 PM 5-10-2009_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

I made one


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BubonicCorrado)*

Meee


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

One more.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Ohio Brian)*

Here.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (J Dubya)*

me, in about a month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## VR6 Mole (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Pimpalicious316)*

i am now


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_A friend of mine asked me what was so special about my car the other day. I mean, it looks mostly stock right now, so it is hard to justify to the un-educated spending the time and money I spend.
I am just curious if my response of "Well, there are not that many turbo versions of this car" was accurate or not.
So, post up, or IM me, and I'll make the list right here, for gee whiz use only.
And someone tell those guys over at vwsport.com to IM me as well (KILLA







).
*
THE LIST-------------------------------
SoFarKingFast
------------------------------------------*
Ryan


Ryan, 
Start a poll, it would be easier to keep track.....oh yeah, if our SS head spacer sales, and chip sales is an indication...there is over 10 C2VRT's on the Vortex alone








C2

C2


----------



## gvr6t (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

too many, ive had 2 mk2 and a scirocco 2 ,the rocco was insane














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (gvr6t)*

There are quite a few, i can think of more than 20 people i know with turbo vr's right off the top of my head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Ryan, 
Start a poll, it would be easier to keep track.....oh yeah, if our SS head spacer sales, and chip sales is an indication...there is over 10 C2VRT's on the Vortex alone








C2

I was going to make a poll...but I figured not everyone is on this forum, so it wouldn't be as accurate.
I don't know, it was late.
I'll update a few times during he day, since school is in and the teachers do not like you being on a computer in class here at the Zoo.
Ryan


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_There are quite a few, i can think of more than 20 people i know with turbo vr's right off the top of my head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IM me their names, I'll put them in the list.








Ryan


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote »_ "Well, there are not that many turbo versions of this car" was accurate or not.

Not with Kinetic coming into the picture as well as C2. Add me to the list.










_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:39 AM 3-30-2005_


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

One more here.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Grow list, grow!


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

i've got one also, it's in an 86 gti...check my sig.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (thefullmonti)*

I'd be willing to wager, that years down the line, the majority of the MKIII VR's on the road are VRT's.










_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:56 AM 3-30-2005_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (.:VRT:.)*

Its in the shop right now. Turbo should be on soon...so count me in.


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (tekstepvr6)*

My motor is at Schimmel right now, 3.0L Turbo here I come..


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

VR6Chris and KillergtiVR6(his on the tex like once a year)


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_I'd be willing to wager, that years down the line, the majority of the MKIII VR's on the road are VRT's.










I don't know about that, it still isn't easy. Although, I guess once VRs become cheaper and cheaper, people will have more and more extra money to drop on the upgrade.
Well, lets celebrate our psuedo-uniqueness while we can!

_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_VR6Chris and KillergtiVR6(his on the tex like once a year)

Thanks, they are on there.
Ryan


----------



## HIGH PSI (May 17, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (veedub11)*

Add one more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (HIGH PSI)*

Would be nice to see how many mk1, mk2, mk3 and mk4 VRTs are out. Many a poll is in order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12Sec Rado' (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (tekstepvr6)*

There are 5 in Hawaii,2 Mk4,2 Mk3,1 Rabbit.


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Ohio Brian)*

meee 15lbs and 3.0 WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, post what make you have, and I'll add it to the end of your names.
Ryan


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

MK3 Golf here


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

Hey Ryan, I am on there now, but it is in a corrado now, not the mk2 anymore.


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

<---me too


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BubonicCorrado)*

we should also put bore and turbo sizes with hp if possible.. to4E 83mm


----------



## kylenvr6 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (QuickBlackGTi)*

Turbo VR here, For Sale


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (kylenvr6)*

Can you guess if I'm have one?
Also my buddy has one -therealvrt


















_Modified by VRT at 6:12 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (lithguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lithguy* »_we should also put bore and turbo sizes with hp if possible.. to4E 83mm

We'll just keep it to names and makes right now. As long as it has a 15º head angle with a turbine on it, it counts.








Ryan


----------



## davis29 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

i got one !!


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

2 here







and please actually update the list so we know too...better yet, just make it a damn poll


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

You already have me on the list...but for the record, I've got one.








Yay.
Later,


----------



## mr wicked (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

hey im not on the list...


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_2 here







and please actually update the list so we know too...better yet, just make it a damn poll

Everytime I post, the list is updated, mostly so I know where to look when I come back to add more names!
And too late to make it a poll. This way all the names are on the same page, much better in my opinion.








Ryan


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*









Don't forget my MK3 Turbo, just broke it out for spring


_Modified by BlownGinster at 7:53 PM 10-1-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BlownGinster)*

That list is starting to get pretty big, do you have another excuse to give your buddy as to why it's so special


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

actually its 2 mk3's not one of each. that new mk4 is a german caddy as far as ride goes


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

Also, Brian(50cent) he had the jetta vr6t race car, street car now. and also steve with the 88 gti vr6t. i dont think he is on vortex


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_That list is starting to get pretty big, do you have another excuse to give your buddy as to why it's so special









Yup, cause it romps corvettes! 
haha.
Ryan


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Corrado here.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (15DGR V6)*

don't forget to add patatron, 78 rabbit with a Kinetic VRT


----------



## Q8VR6 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (davis29)*

i got one, MK 4


----------



## AmiT-VR6 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

ne more.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (AmiT-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AmiT-VR6* »_ne more.


I have one...mk2 vr6T


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (homeless)*

I have 1 VR6 with 2 turbos


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_I have 1 VR6 with 2 turbos









Showoff!


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (J Dubya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J Dubya* »_
Showoff!


----------



## kylenvr6 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

If we are naming names, don't for get:
BoostedBannana (Tim from GTR) MKIII
Boosted SLC (Bones from SP) Corrado
John from MMI's MKII 
Eric (SP) Corrado 24v Twin
C&M has two MKIII turbo VR's
Does Rich from EIP still have the white MKIII?
How about Lou (sponsored by EIP)


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_don't forget to add patatron, 78 rabbit with a Kinetic VRT









I just found that the other day, that thing is awesome!

_Quote, originally posted by *kylenvr6* »_If we are naming names, don't for get:
BoostedBannana (Tim from GTR) MKIII
Boosted SLC (Bones from SP) Corrado
John from MMI's MKII 
Eric (SP) Corrado 24v Twin
C&M has two MKIII turbo VR's
Does Rich from EIP still have the white MKIII?
How about Lou (sponsored by EIP)

Thanks for all the names Kyle.
Ryan


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

wow only 8 documented turbo raddos on here. now I wonder how many of them are 83mm bore? maybe I am the only one in the country (giddy)


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (lithguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lithguy* »_wow only 8 documented turbo raddos on here. now I wonder how many of them are 83mm bore? maybe I am the only one in the country (giddy)

no your not. swapping everything from my mk2 to my corrado


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (kylenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylenvr6* »_
Does Rich from EIP still have the white MKIII?


I think one of his techs owns it.


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (.:VRT:.)*

1


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
no your not. swapping everything from my mk2 to my corrado

but for now


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (lithguy)*

I have one, boost will be going through the motor as soon as I get the intercooler hooked up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

62 now...I bet we could break 100 easy.


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

did you get Chris green? vortex name ballinaudi
bada$$ MKIII vrt 


_Modified by thefullmonti at 8:41 AM 4-1-2005_


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (thefullmonti)*

me
edit:in the list it said "mk?" next to lou. its a mk3
also a guy just moved to my area who has a turbo corrado..i think he said all he has left to finish is a few wires on sds and intercooler piping..ill tell him to chime in, his name is blkg60 i think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ChristoffRudolff at 11:59 AM 4-1-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ChristoffRudolff)*

Collier has his MKIII Jetta, you can add him, unless he doesn't want to be added


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

One more and we have 69!
Ryan


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (benzivr6)*









count me in.


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (vweuroracer)*

Add one more. Maybe doing a Corrado vrt as well????


----------



## Vanela (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

You got another mk4 VR6T here.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_I have one...mk2 vr6T

hahaha sweeeet...


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (AAdontworkx3)*

soon my passat wiill be on that list hopefully in less than a month


----------



## boosthungrybeetle (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (tallicagolf)*

I should be officially on the list very soon. Car is already in the works/ it's getting real close to completion.
I'm hoping the car will be ready to roll in like 2 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## bobstr (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Mine's fresh as a daisy. Just finished the install last week.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

i'm in!


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

Only 4 mk2's so far??????
There has to be more out there...


----------



## 96ABF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (BORA-Nos)*

I made mk3 ABF turbo


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (96ABF)*

1 more here. Got s HGP GT30R goin on within the next two weeks. 21 PSI and holding on the current T3/T4.


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

my block is being worked on right now and the turbo is sitting at home waiting for some action


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Whew, sorry guys, I was away all weekend racing bicycles and skiin' sick mountains. 
I just added 6 more!
Oh, and lets add that you have to have the car at least fully built...since we know not all of them run!
Let us know when you guys get those monsters running!
And BTW, here is a link for a SICK SICK SICK VRT. Check out the cars he is beating!
http://www.carpignano.ch/Video....wmv


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

you can add *Macho_volks* to that list


----------



## cmongoose (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

You can add CMONGOOSE to that list,
EIP Stage III 1993 Corrado SLC VR6-T


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

I have one, even though it's between shells right now. Mk2.


----------



## quick A2 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (DieGTi)*

I have one


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (quick A2)*

God daaaaaamn that list is gettin' big


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (.:VRT:.)*

i have one here. mk3 gti
was stage 1 last summer, major upgrades going on now, should be fun this summer


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SparkonGTI)*

see why a poll would've been better yet?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_see why a poll would've been better yet?









Not really. I like this method, keeps me involved.








Ryan


----------



## Chitown Turbo (Apr 30, 2002)

Add me in. 3 years and counting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

add mee too


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mike GP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GP* »_add mee too

Already did...I saw you post in another thread...








Ryan


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

there are a lot of turbo vr6's around. . .
*WHY ARENT THEY ON THE VR6 TURBO GROUP FORUM??* 
(that was a hint fellas)


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vweuroracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweuroracer* »_there are a lot of turbo vr6's around. . .
*WHY ARENT THEY ON THE VR6 TURBO GROUP FORUM??* 
(that was a hint fellas)

He has a good point...








There are only 71 registered people on the VR6T site.
Ryan


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

I'm there. It would be good to see that forum grow.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_
And BTW, here is a link for a SICK SICK SICK VRT. Check out the cars he is beating!
http://www.carpignano.ch/Video....wmv 

Too bad they had to speed the video up to Double Speed to make the car look fast..


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (GTRTim)*

A 2800lbs +/- car with 550+ HP isn't fast? Man.... it's a tough crowd in here.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Too bad they had to speed the video up to Double Speed to make the car look fast..

I agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I'll look again.
The cars looked a little 'twitchy' in the corners, when compared
to real life. (compared to TV or my own in-car stuff)

-Jeff


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Man, I guess they do look a little sped up. Never really noticed that...I don't think it is x2, but it is definiely faster.
Ryan


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Sorry I'm late....ran into traffic....


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (LoGIc)*

take off VRT
that cars is history!!
R.I.P


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_A 2800lbs +/- car with 550+ HP isn't fast? Man.... it's a tough crowd in here.

550+hp car doesn't hook 3rd gear on 18's


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_550+hp car doesn't hook 3rd gear on 18's

My guess is that it is a syncro.

_Quote, originally posted by *therealvrt* »_take off VRT
that cars is history!!
R.I.P









And what does that mean?
Ryan


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

I have one....


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_and what does that mean?
Ryan

The car was written off in an accident about 2 years ago. A couple of guys smokin some wacky tabacy turned left in front of him off the shoulder of a road when he was going ***. Anyway he cut the pickup in half and destroyed the Golf. VRT now has a Corrado with a crazy 1.8T set-up.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Man that sucks...
Ryan


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_hahaha sweeeet...

you need one...


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_you need one...

why? i have yours.... haha


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (AAdontworkx3)*

i got one, currently getting a rebuild for race season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

10 more until 100!
Ryan


----------



## spoolinglf (Jan 12, 2004)

Another money pit here.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SparkonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SparkonGTI* »_i have one here. mk3 gti
was stage 1 last summer, major upgrades going on now, should be fun this summer

That's an interesting quarter mile time.......did you lift near the end or are you on slicks?


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
That's an interesting quarter mile time.......did you lift near the end or are you on slicks?

the 13.021 was with slicks, but didn't have my pelquin yet
i did a 13.6 with street tires, same mph. it was only my second time at the track, i guess i learn fast


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SparkonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SparkonGTI* »_
the 13.021 was with slicks, but didn't have my pelquin yet


That's solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

I've got on too. Add me to the list. Would I be the only MKI in there?








Edit, I'm already on there.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_I've got on too. Add me to the list. Would I be the only MKI in there?


Sweet!
But no, you wouldn't be the only Mk1. A guy in Edmonton, Alberta had a VR turbo syncro Rabbit, a guy named Ryan built a VRT Mk1 cabrio a few years back, and there's a guy in Kentucky who's had a VRT caddy for a while.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Mr Black)*

I know that they are out there, I was just refering to the list. I always wonder how many of them are daily drivers. I drive mine everyday, and beat the living hell out of it.


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

Add me to the list.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (yokomomma)*

Been updated!
6 more!
Ryan


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

*turbo slc 2.9l* has a '92 Corrado VR6 turbo (EIP kit).


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (15DGR V6)*

the mk1 is sweet. 
that must be a hell of a thrill ride, the raddo was nasty on 10psi, we are going to put 15 psi on it when we come's out, after the break in period we are gonna bump it to 20 psi, this car is daily driven. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the mk1 SWEET


----------



## Nixxk (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Yep got one here too


----------



## spl160 (Mar 4, 2005)

Had one for about 4 mos. Rebuilding right now.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

One more for 100!!
Ryan


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

cool! tried starting mine today, it was a no go!


----------



## seibsJetta (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

One more...had to make it an even 100


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

101


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Bump, just in case someone installed a turbo over the weekend...








Ryan


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Ive got a turbo on my 98 GTI VR6 so you can add me to the list. Its actually been turbo'd for a few years


----------



## Acri2903 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

i've got one








355 whp


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Acri2903)*

I have one- just need to switch everything to another shell as this one was crunched. Its a Corrado and will be put into another Corrado.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Well on our way to 200....


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Resurection bump.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

I will have mine in the next two weeks. hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (raddo)*

you can add one more... Jetta vr6T 98"
//Henric


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

how about some pics to go with it?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_I will have mine in the next two weeks. hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let us know, cause it doesn't count yet!








j/k
Ryan


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice, looks like my badge.
















List is updated!
Ryan


----------



## 95-vr6cabby (May 23, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Add me in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Bump it.


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

My Vr Cabby was turbo for well over a year.. but it was taken apart over the winter and will never be a vr again


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_My Vr Cabby was turbo for well over a year.. but it was taken apart over the winter and will never be a vr again









Ah, darn, doesn't count.








Ryan


----------



## pl2950 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

24v VR6T


----------



## 30LVR6 (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (pl2950)*

Oh come on now, throw me up on that list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdubstar (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

One more.
1995 Mk3 VR6T
10 psi 307whp (mustang dyno)
Applied Force Performance Turbo Kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Precision Turbo 
Precision FMIC 
ATP Manifold
EIP stage 2 software
AFP 3" Downpipe
9:1 compression
stock bottom end w/130,000 miles

http://www.appliedforce.com


_Modified by mdubstar at 12:44 PM 7-9-2005_


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (mdubstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdubstar* »_One more.
1995 Mk3 VR6T
10 psi 307whp (mustang dyno)


Man, I need to get on a mustang dyno...








Ryan


----------



## Flite (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_
Man, I need to get on a mustang dyno...








Ryan

Why? Mustang = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Flite)*


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (ChristoffRudolff)*

Count me in.....................


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (HotredVR)*

i wanna be in the club







someday someday


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

One More!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Eip Stage II 03 Jetta MKIV GLI Turbo


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Eternal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eternal* »_Eip Stage II 03 Jetta MKIV GLI Turbo

Roger that!


----------



## VR6_Glock (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

one more 2 come... rado vr6t building in progress from Ukraine (europe)... garrett gt35/40r, schrick 276, JE Pistons 9:1, goal - 500 whp


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (VR6_Glock)*

i'm a VR6T!
just got mine done


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (YuenglingMike67)*

me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

A2brb = Mk2 VR6-t


----------



## roadrunner937 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Eternal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eternal* »_Eip Stage II 03 Jetta MKIV GLI Turbo

That's what I'm talking about. I am soon to have a 2000 gti vr6 with the stage 2 eip kit.


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (roadrunner937)*

you forgot about me......
Eip stage2..... C2 system... etc..... 336.91whp
OT


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (oettingerst)*

Damn, three additions at once! 
Sorry, been out of the country, catching up the list now.
Sorry OT, I forgot that you upgraded.








Ryan


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

I got one.. 
I gotta put a new crank in it, but I got one none the less.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (mattstacks)*

put one in the car today......pics to come.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (2008cc)*

im me biat(h


----------



## brownhornet (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (purple-pill)*

you've been Im'd, and pics sent........


----------



## AmiT-VR6 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

I made one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MigAce312 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Here. Another played out VRT







but still fun


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (MigAce312)*

Sign me up!


----------



## vwnosgti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

vwnosgti MK3


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (brownhornet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_im me biat(h


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhornet* »_you've been Im'd, and pics sent........









Am I supposed to put you guys on the list?
I updated it. Man, I need to check it more often it looks like!
Ryan


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Bumpin' and Grindin'


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

glad i just bought a mk3. no boost yet, maybe in the spring


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

Add me to that list!
99 mk3 GTIVRT
Kinetic stg 1 with more boost and custom intercooling. C2 Stg 3 fueling this winter...
J-F


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*

this list just keeps going! its more affordable now with kits like kinetics though i guess


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

+1


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

So it looks like everyone is buying that kinetic kit...like it was going out of style in fact. Are they an open market share company?








Post up the new additions!
Ryan


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

What can i say the kinetic kit rocks!!!! 

_Modified by corradoswapT at 7:10 PM 8-29-2005_  [URL]http://photos.yahoo.com/corradoswap 
[/URL] 


_Modified by corradoswapT at 7:15 PM 8-29-2005_


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i am a vrt as well


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

vrt here


----------



## CuseTownGTi (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

one more to the club


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

List is current!
Nice MK4.
Ryan


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Im Boosted too!


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Vdubsolo)*

Had one for alittle over 2 years now (going on 3 soon once I get her back up and running. ) MK3.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (WickedGTi)*

Kinetic boys, I know you are multiplying out there...
Ryan


----------



## gregaf3 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

just got my junk running today.... well sorta vrt on sds with a schimmel intake and a/w intercooler... and now broke as a joke


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I have one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -> MKIV










_Modified by herbehop at 1:21 AM 9-24-2005_


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

got one as well


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Updated...
And to think you guys thought I wouldn't be able to keep up...








Ryan


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Gee didn't add me, I just gotts drop in the new motor to my MK3!


----------



## 1991 VR-6 JETTA (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (WickedGTi)*

Dont forget me...


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (1991 VR-6 JETTA)*

mkIVvr6t here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

add one right here. mk2 jetta coupe vr6t


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (onelow2dr)*

You can add my buddy and I. His tex handle is streamlinevr6
Just a couple of pics of mine for anybody interested.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

144 now.
Whew.
Ryan


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Yup, count me in.


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

Took all the stuff from my cabby and threw it in a mk2


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

absolut_vw on the tex..


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

How about Cocksgroves car


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

so many names, so wheres all the pictures?


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

i'm building another one and she's pissed
mk3 vr jetta currently i have the spare moter apart and the block has been sent to the manchinest for boring. *TREE POINT O*, on
wolf3d engine manangement version 4 . should put down some good power. it will be a while since i'm doing it myself and time is limited 


_Modified by edot at 11:37 AM 9-30-2005_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_so many names, so wheres all the pictures?

i'm already on the list
but here's some pics


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

add me to the list







, I'll try and get some pics this week.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

We broke 150!
Ryan


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

MINT GTI (vortex name) - toronto area monster... 24vt...


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

we should do a north american turbo vr meet


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Add a '93 Corrado


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_we should do a north american turbo vr meet










that sounds like a great idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

im down for a meet up. we should get a poll going of what area everyone is from to we can have it in a central location most convenient for the most people


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (onelow2dr)*

u know how many speeding tickets would be issued on the way to this meeting?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Man, I would give my left nut to go to a meet that didn't have 80% MKIVs and 80% of those 1.8Ts.
Not that I don't like both of those...but the market is saturated!
Ryan


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

vr,s make violent power 1.8t's can't do that vrt 4life bioch


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (edot)*

I'm on the list all ready but just updating that the car has been back together for about 6 weeks and running well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

i already have 5 points... i'll just drive in a big pack of vrt's


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

im already on the list but heres some pics

how my vrt spends most its time... being worked on 
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not the best pics but its something.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

nice coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif engine pics?


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*










BTW.. Your coupe is almost as loud as my car.. what exhaust are you rockin?


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

You forgot me... Corrado VRT. 
Also what happened to the VRT forms?


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_

BTW.. Your coupe is almost as loud as my car.. what exhaust are you rockin?

i dont know how you could get much louder than my car. im running a 3" dp to a 3" stainless straight pipe all the way back. the whole thing is wraped in header wrap. what are you running?








thats a little more than a year ago now it looks a lil diff w/ the c2 maf housing and filter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by onelow2dr at 1:00 PM 10-7-2005_


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

I think the VRT forums are down because Mike just doesn't have the time. He was running those on his own webspace too. The gallery is still up though.
Ryan


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (onelow2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelow2dr* »_i dont know how you could get much louder than my car. im running a 3" dp to a 3" stainless straight pipe all the way back. the whole thing is wraped in header wrap. what are you running?


I was running my 4" DP dumped under the shifter for the first 2 months I had my car on the road. Never got stopped once.


----------



## vwnosgti (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

i'm on the list but here are some pic's


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (onelow2dr)*

im runnin 3in dp to 3in straight pipe too.. just thought yours was quieter then mine.. im just jealous


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BubonicCorrado)*

I made one too, cabrio vr6 turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (corradobomb)*

so is there someone in here that can check my wiring on my tec3 to make sure its right?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2225407


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

7 pages and our first thread-jack!








Sorry, I know TEC-IIs, no TEC-IIIs.
Ryan


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

dont let that stop anyone from posting pics. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

I just got mine installed:
VR6 w/ EIP Stage 2
Add me ==> Pete


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Up dizzy dizzy dated.
Ryan


----------



## 16vr6 (Sep 30, 2005)

me too soon. STILL buying parts for swap into my92 2dr. golf. so far kinetic stg1, spec stg2 clutch, peloquin diff, etc. etc. the price for this swap will not stop going up! the reason "do it right the 1st time" is killing me but hopefully in the end...


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_u know how many speeding tickets would be issued on the way to this meeting?

BWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! THATS F*IN HILAIORUOUS!!!!

Can pending VRTs be towed there?


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_
Can pending VRTs be towed there?
























haha sure. but i know if you have a pending vrt it wont be long after you go to this meet that you'll bust your a$$ to get yours done quick. its a disease that needs a cure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (onelow2dr)*

Lol, alright.
So now what, we all meet in Lincoln Nebraska?


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (Zyzzyan)*

Bump, Id like to see one in the Eastern PA/Jersey area.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

i'd like to see any on that note...


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

I need the insparation. more like the drive


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

How the hell did I not see this post 8 pages ago?









Add one here..from NYC. 
Built by C&M Performance.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (VRpoweredA2)*

wasnt gonna do it but i guesss u can add me the the "future list" aka within the next 2 months. built 2.9, bvh, + turbo setup
The car-








The motor-








The accesories


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

You might wanna verify the placement of the charge side of the turbo. Its pointing(from the so so view of the manifoldw/turbo on it) right @ the head in which things could get really ugly...


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

lol not mounted on the car man. not to be a jerk but im not that dumb with turbos. just gotta clock it


----------



## Vdublin (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (VRpoweredA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRpoweredA2* »_How the hell did I not see this post 8 pages ago?










yeah me too. add me.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

This list rocks!
Keep it going!
Ryan


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

add me to the list


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Hey external, that car looks HOT and the motor looks uber clean just chillin there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

cars being redone. different color, better body work, caged, semi shaved


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_add me to the list

At least get the engine in the car! We have to have standards around here...








Ryan


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

welllllll ok.....got all the parts atleast cept ic piping and 3'' exhaust.


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

for all the people interested in the turbo vr gtg........
i started a poll to find out where the most vrt's are located in the country. please vote so i can get something together in a central location convenient to the most people http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2244365
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mabie that link can be edited into the first post? thanks


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

would be awesome to have this vr6t/ s/c







meet


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Got 'er dun.
Ryan


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

add me VRT BEETLE
http://209.245.59.185/Gimme/65...l.mov


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Link is dead...but I believe you.
Ryan


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Link is dead...but I believe you.
Ryan


yeah, I linked the clip one too many times...
but here's a pic


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (VRTnMYBUG)*

try this link

http://209.245.59.178/Gimme/65...e.mov


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (VRTnMYBUG)*

Download Error
PRIVATE CONTENT
(0) The file you are trying to access has not been made publicly available, and cannot be downloaded by anyone but the owner of the file.
Sorry for the inconvenience.
Contact us if you have any questions, and please include the URL of this document in your correspondence.


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_
Download Error
PRIVATE CONTENT
(0) The file you are trying to access has not been made publicly available, and cannot be downloaded by anyone but the owner of the file.
Sorry for the inconvenience.
Contact us if you have any questions, and please include the URL of this document in your correspondence.

http://209.245.59.178/Gimme/65...e.mov
this should work, it's not anything special... just I lil clip! but it should work now


----------



## Marottaj4 (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

got one too..................


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (VRTnMYBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTnMYBUG* »_









I love seeing th faces on Corvette owners when I spank their Z06s but, I would LOVE to see the faces on the people you rape with that thing!!







Got any specs for us, if you don't mind what's the buildup sheet consist of for the turbo setup?


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (Lil red roket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lil red roket* »_
I love seeing th faces on Corvette owners when I spank their Z06s but, I would LOVE to see the faces on the people you rape with that thing!!







Got any specs for us, if you don't mind what's the buildup sheet consist of for the turbo setup?


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
yeah, the look on peoples faces makes the whole deal much more fulfilling!!!
The second day after the install, I was at a stop light and a 45 to 50ish year old male drove up beside me in a 1995 corvette(really clean car), he was very arrogant & cocky looking but I just paid him no mind cause I was still trying at that point to learn how to effectivley drive the car. The light turns green, I take off and kinda squeeled the tires (accidentally) but ohwell we are now cruising at about 40mph we catch the second light - He starts with a casual rev, and I'm like great?!!!? but decide it's perfect time for me to see if my money truley went to good use... The light turns green he takes off, and I'm like eff that - I just completely destroyed the man, and his vette! we had atleast a good four blocks of all out dragstrip simulation!! I ended up squinting trying to see dude in my rear view! Once we made it torwards the other light I slowed down cause I wanted to see his reaction...he was pissed beyond "I just got smashed by a beetle" I mean he was pissed. I dunno probably cause he was acting so HOLLYWOOD, and his wife was in the car. I bet he probably went home and did some research on the beetle line up thinking, "what was in that car?"







He probally wont ever try and race a beetle again!!!

My set up is basically:
VR6 from a 2000 GTI
arp head studs and rod bolts
T04 turbo
atp exhaust manifold
tial 40mm wastegate
atp short runner intake manifold/fuel rail
3" custom stainless downpipe
custom bartuning exhaust
50lb fuel injectors
DTA P8PRO engine managment
intercooler

_Modified by VRTnMYBUG at 9:24 AM 10-28-2005_


_Modified by VRTnMYBUG at 6:22 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (VRTnMYBUG)*

Have you had it dynoed at all yet? Or any estimates as to what it's putting down? Any track times? I ask because I plan on going with 550cc injectors for next year and some real management that will make it atleast drive, let alone run without one misfire at the track.


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Lil red roket)*

Damn, never noticed this thread in the forum....Count me in, I've had a VR6T for awhile now. mk3 jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets see some more bays......


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VRTnMYBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTnMYBUG* »_










this thing is awesome, i think its the ultimate sleeper


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Umm, the big sign in the front gives it away, so I dont know if Id call it a "sleeper" exactly


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

thats a silly radiator up front







lol


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_Umm, the big sign in the front gives it away, so I dont know if Id call it a "sleeper" exactly
















With the way people around here paint GReddy on their A/C condensers that sign up front would be nothing but a scratch on the head, and would give that thing sleeper status where ever it went. 
But that's just Chi-Town and the likes of many imigrants around the area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

cant let this die or anything.....show some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

me
my dyno


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds SO nice. . . . i cant wait


----------



## VRTnMYBUG (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_thats a silly radiator up front







lol

lol...


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (VRTnMYBUG)*

my vrt


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (garef001)*

how many vrt in socal


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

i got one. mk3 gti vr6t


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry guys, haven't been on the vortex in awhile, I kinda ride my motorcycle everywhere now.








Updated though!
Ryan


----------



## infamousABT-VR6 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

i am
















2.9 JE lower comp. pistons, t3t4, bvh, on c2 42#


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

this is J.P's ride for those from the GTA!!!! cracked 10 seconds!!! ooo and its a 24v!!!


----------



## bates05 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (VRT)*

me too


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

It says "Soon" though. Come on, we know that doesn't count yet! It took me 9 months from "soon" to get mine running!
Ryan


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

9 months? amature







lol jk.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_9 months? amature







lol jk. 

Damn right!


----------



## veedubkix (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Count me in!


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

You're in!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Can you split the list between MKI, MKII, MKIII, MKIV-12v-24v? Nice to see the different categories. Nice tread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Eternal at 3:26 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Eternal)*

I don't know, I kinda like it how it is.
What is a 20V VRT by-the-way?








Tell ya what, when we hit 200, I'll start breakin' it down a little better.
Ryan


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

mk4 vrt here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

also max vr6 has a turbo corrado slc


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Juiced6)*

BOOOOO on A only chassises... Where the hell is a VRT passat?!!?!?!?















Ok, I only see one. and it is a B3. How about a Tranversely mounted Euro (right those were transverse?) VRT Passat.









Edit again! SFKF, TBT-PassatG60 has a MK2, not a passat (according to his vid)

So why no B3 VRTs?

_Modified by Zyzzyan at 1:39 PM 12-10-2005_


_Modified by Zyzzyan at 1:41 PM 12-10-2005_


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_
How about a Tranversely mounted Euro (right those were transverse?) VRT Passat.











All fwd VWs are transversly mounted. Even if your speaking of the syncro, I'm pretty sure that was transverse as well. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_
So why no B3 VRTs?


Because it's a Passat and that pretty much has the answer in itself.


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Lil red roket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lil red roket* »_All fwd VWs are transversly mounted. Even if your speaking of the syncro, I'm pretty sure that was transverse as well. 


Uhh, Mines not:








Learn your VAG you youngin









And Passouts are cool


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Lil red roket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lil red roket* »_
All fwd VWs are transversly mounted. Even if your speaking of the syncro, I'm pretty sure that was transverse as well. 


Quantams aren't, Audi 80's aren't, there's probably a lot more too....


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Quantams aren't, Audi 80's aren't, there's probably a lot more too....

Dashers, Foxes, Paratis, Gols, Passat B4/5/5.5s, Quantums, Any Audi... infact all audis with a few exceptions (TTs, A3s)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_I don't know, I kinda like it how it is.
What is a 20V VRT by-the-way?








Tell ya what, when we hit 200, I'll start breakin' it down a little better.
Ryan
 Sorry meant 12V


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_
Uhh, Mines not:
Learn your VAG you youngin









And Passouts are cool









Don't look like a VR to me, but hey I could be wrong. That's what I was refering to, but everybody has to feel like they know it all. I don't talk about foxes, quantams or any of those ugly old piles that I actually care to forget have the VW badge on them.


_Modified by Lil red roket at 6:20 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## Zyzzyan (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Lil red roket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lil red roket* »_Don't look like a VR to me, but hey I could be wrong. That's what I was refering to, but everybody has to feel like they know it all. I don't talk about foxes, quantams or any of those ugly old piles that I actually care to forget have the VW badge on them.

_Modified by Lil red roket at 6:20 PM 12-11-2005_

You are wrong. But lets keep the Fox VS anything in the MK 2 forum. Haha.

But I was showing you that this statement was wrong

_Quote, originally posted by *Lil red roket* »_All fwd VWs are transversly mounted. Even if your speaking of the syncro, I'm pretty sure that was transverse as well.


----------



## OneHotJetta (Mar 6, 2003)

MK3 VRT here!


----------



## WOB VR6 T (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (OneHotJetta)*

count me in MK3 VR

















_Modified by MK2 GTi at 5:30 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Zyzzyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zyzzyan* »_BOOOOO on A only chassises... Where the hell is a VRT passat?!!?!?!?
















Around March they'll be one VRT passat around.


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (ArcticFox)*

here's mine so you can add me in the list. it's about 50% done but still rips hard...all the specs are in the members section under my name (P.T.) at http://www.blowneuroz.com. did a 12.7 1/4 mile run on only 7psi, street tires, and still untuned. 
here is a pic of the car and the engine for all you. expect more in the spring








fog lights are gone.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Thats a hot setup...


----------



## Lil red roket (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Thats a hot setup...

You forgot to add VERY in the very hot setup.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

i dont even think that there does justice....i <3 it


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

that's nothing, wait till spring. you will drop something in your tighty-whites.


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*

Add one more to the list,83.5mm(3.0),gt 35r in a corrado,more to come,don't know how to post pics on here. Btw,i'm not new to the forums been here on and off since 01,mk3>corrado


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

damn right i will turbojetta...my car will be done


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (veedubkix)*

better late than never


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

VR6 TURBO IN KENTCKY


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Syncro? ****....
First one on the list!
Ryan


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

THis is cool . .I didn't know there was that many. . .


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Syncro? ****....
First one on the list!
Ryan

second actually.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

i shale be boost late Feb early march


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (veedubkix)*

How many vr6Ts are going to be at the South FL GTG?


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? ([email protected])*

mk2 on methanol:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

I have one


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Updated.
Oh, and just so you guys know, you can tow quite a bit of weight when you have more power!


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*

heres mine,,,,


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

got one too

pfffft, who doesn't?


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

i got one in progress ......DTM thats a sick set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (G60ed777)*

thanks im happy with it.


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey Ryan,what's up with the vrturbo site??


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (LTony81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LTony81* »_Hey Ryan,what's up with the vrturbo site??

Don't really know, Mike has been busy for awhile now with stuff.
Ryan


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_thanks im happy with it.









you bought Craige's car? that's sweet. what are your plans for it?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*

well ive started doing all kinds of stuff,,basicly started where he left off..big things to come......


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

It is crazy this thread is approaching 12,000 views!
We are not far from 200 at all. 
Ryan


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

you can add me to the list i've had it for a while but never saw this thread


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_well ive started doing all kinds of stuff,,basicly started where he left off..big things to come......









sick i'm glad its in good hands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i hope to see it around this season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

20 more people until we break 200, bump bizzle.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

mine is on the road officially! when is this vrt gtg?


----------



## gregaf3 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: (2008cc)*

does anyone have any pics of a shortrunner intake with a fmic.... trying to decide how to route my piping for my fmic


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_mine is on the road officially! when is this vrt gtg?

vrt gtg sounds good to me when and where?


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (uthinkimodd)*

Ill have one ....... soon.


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (Vortex Addict)*

put me on the list vrt corrado


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_heres mine,,,, 









Yeah, glad to see it went into good hands!
I built that intercooler set up. Only downfall to it is if you have to jump start it huh?, Not bad though, just take the air filter off. Bulding that set up was in true essence of my shop name... sleepers performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know if Craig told you but you also have a pretty substantial fuel pump in that thing. Jeff Atwood and I used to work for Walbro, and I got a couple very special protoype pumps before I left... we put one in that car.
Good luck with it man.. let us know if you need anything.
Oh, and I am sure you know it was in VWP.. was supposed to have our intercooler set up in the mag too, not sure what happened with that. Worked our asses off to get it "ready for the shoot".


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (cncpete)*

yep i know ,,, you did an awsome job on the fab....and ive been in touch with jeff quite often ive been working out the bugs....


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*

^^^


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Add me to the list:


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*

got one as well.


















_Modified by ForsFedRado at 6:55 AM 2-24-2006_


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (ForsFedRado)*

VR6-T IS THE WAY TO GO .........ROCKIN OUT THE RADO'S


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hey if any guys are looking for a nice turbo i got my t04e for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

come on guys buy his turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and slapp in on your vr6, where soo close to 200 now


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

add me mk2


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (newSWARTZ)*

I forgot all about this thread. anyways here are finally some pics of mine.
















All the innercooler piping is going to be painted black. I am loving the whole painted black thing now.


----------



## mcqueen_293 (May 23, 2004)

I got one as well. Kinetics kit rocks.


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

add me VR6T Jetta MK3


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

oook if someone wants to be on this list and doesnt have the "T" part yet heres a good start
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2464962
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2443117


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Up Dizzy


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

No one is building VRTs for the upcoming show season?


----------



## VeDubgtiVR6 (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

I am building one for this year.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

i am building one right now...im 16, this is my first major build...its a bunch of custom stuff, manifold, intercooler and piping, Greddy BOV, dunno the wastegate, garrett GT30 turbo, 3inch no cat exhaust










_Modified by burtonguy567 at 3:00 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cncpete* »_
Yeah, glad to see it went into good hands!
I built that intercooler set up. Only downfall to it is if you have to jump start it huh?, Not bad though, just take the air filter off. Bulding that set up was in true essence of my shop name... sleepers performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know if Craig told you but you also have a pretty substantial fuel pump in that thing. Jeff Atwood and I used to work for Walbro, and I got a couple very special protoype pumps before I left... we put one in that car.
Good luck with it man.. let us know if you need anything.
Oh, and I am sure you know it was in VWP.. was supposed to have our intercooler set up in the mag too, not sure what happened with that. Worked our asses off to get it "ready for the shoot".

I attached a Battery Tender to the battery this way it will stay plugged in when not used and therefore keep the battery fresh. The guys at Sleepers did do a GREAT job on the intercooler and setup. Wait till you see the widebody jetta they are working on!!


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (BAXTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BAXTER* »_
I attached a Battery Tender to the battery this way it will stay plugged in when not used and therefore keep the battery fresh. The guys at Sleepers did do a GREAT job on the intercooler and setup. Wait till you see the widebody jetta they are working on!!









Hey, thanks for the kind words man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Battery tender's a good idea. Those little batteries are actually pretty good too. Amazing the cca out of that little thing.
Wide body Jetta.... got it almost completely assembled last night. Just gotta put the hood and bumper on. Should be tuned by next weekend. Came out totally sick, truly one of a kind. Don't want to show any pics yet, I'll wait for the owner to show it off. Definetely one for this list.
-Pete


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cncpete* »_
Hey, thanks for the kind words man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Battery tender's a good idea. Those little batteries are actually pretty good too. Amazing the cca out of that little thing.
Wide body Jetta.... got it almost completely assembled last night. Just gotta put the hood and bumper on. Should be tuned by next weekend. Came out totally sick, truly one of a kind. Don't want to show any pics yet, I'll wait for the owner to show it off. Definetely one for this list.
-Pete

I saw pics today of the setup.....








It is 100% custom and 1 of a kind for sure!! 
By the way, How is your car coming long? I can not wait to see it done!!!


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (BAXTER)*

Add me to the list. 93 VW Corrado, Kinetic VRT on 9psi with split second tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







This thing is FAST....
David


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

you can add me too...
93 Corrado , going for 20+lbs this weekend


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

One more for the list... 1996 Mk3 GTI VRT
Kinetic Stage 2 w/ Garret T04e


----------



## uthinkimodd (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*

wow the numbers are getting up there.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Still didn't add me...95 GTI VRT...located in York, PA


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Updated


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Nice....


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

update for me. Im back to 1 VRT. down from 5 cars to 3, where i refuse to purchase another


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (fatfreevw)*

Just ordered my kit, will be soon


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (ntonar)*

i have one
but see this is a real old thread 


_Modified by Silverfire at 10:22 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

My dad's. 93 SLC.










_Modified by UBER KUHL at 12:01 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

me 
MKIII GTI


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (mikebobelak)*

You can add me


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

add up josh aka excessiveboost. MK3 VRT


----------



## turbodub4 (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

92 rado under the knife... the motor just went back in the car.
it would be interesting to make a poll of how many of the vrts are currently drivable haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (J Dubya)*

Ive got one..


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

add me to the list, MKIV
*edit* the list hasent been updated in almost a year


_Modified by dreadlocks at 12:19 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...16701


----------



## vduber6er (Jan 18, 2000)

1998 Ginster GTI VR6 running ATP kit here.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Who remembers this? Wanna start it again? I'll get it up-to-date now that I have time. I'm sure the list is going to sky-rocket with that Kinetic kit proliferated through-out the community. 
Ryan


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## bfizzle (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (bfizzle)*

Used to look like 








then this caused 








this








and now it sits like this waiting on a motor and countless other things.








plan is running in early 2009


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

93" Corrado VR6T woooo pshhhhh! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

dont forget us in tucson
Jhayesvw
jettin2class
kubotapowered
ross bomber
azsightsound (r32T)
also, im sure that there are MANY of those old names that are no longer turbo or have sold the car off. we will kind of have to start this over it make it accurate.


----------



## Slow VR (Oct 1, 2003)

Mentor, OH
+1 98 Jetta VRt


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Slow VR)*

count me in[IM







G]


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

count me in...... mk4


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (nubVR)*

got 1 too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

here is Mine, add me to the list


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

Im in:


----------



## The Hamburglar. (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

+1 mk3


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Add Me!!! 
Dont have many pics at work...


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (CBHVR6)*

You can add me too. Don't have any pics until I clean up the engine bay/put my front end on.
96 gti vrt


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (1_slow_mk3)*

Im finishing up my VRT build...
You can add me to the list, should be done with it in the next couple weeks. Not going to lie, im pretty excited. 
Heres the link to my build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3918154


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (92gtikid)*

add me too


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_dont forget us in tucson
Jhayesvw
jettin2class
kubotapowered
ross bomber
azsightsound (r32T)
also, im sure that there are MANY of those old names that are no longer turbo or have sold the car off. we will kind of have to start this over it make it accurate.


Ill play too, MKIII for me, dont forget "bonestock"








pics will come when i get the new mani



_Modified by KubotaPowered at 10:11 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

up n running now








all made by me
down pipe 
air to water intercooler
SRI
water tank
let me know if like any of that stuff


_Modified by juan8595 at 9:13 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

vr6t raddo! in my garage


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

ACschnitzer23


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Last time I updated this was March, 2006, so, it was a long time coming. I'll keep on top of it as much as I can.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

throw me down for the list







heres a pic of my whipp


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (juan8595)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_up n running now








all made by me
down pipe 
air to water intercooler
SRI
water tank
let me know if like any of that stuff

_Modified by juan8595 at 9:13 PM 7-29-2008_

Juan does mounting the AWIC that way affect cooling performance? Do you have a bracket thats holding the ic in place mounted somewhere?? 
Anymore pics of the completed project?


----------



## drdubsvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (turboit)*

Add me on to the list!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (drdubsvr6)*

Dont know why Im not on the list yet so sign me up


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

add me up there








dirty ass bay with disconnected water/meth


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

i cant belive i not on there add me mk4 vr6t


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (ShaggyVR6)*

24vT Checkin in!


----------



## 95VRT (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Count me in


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (95VRT)*

you silly vr guys....lots of turbo vr's good to see


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (2pt. slo)*

sure, I'll play...


----------



## GreenVeeR6 (Aug 3, 2006)

Add me too








Need to update my pictures, engine is alot cleaner now


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (GreenVeeR6)*

vrt's are like buttholes and alot of them need cleaned up alot!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*








your aint kidden!


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

i have a Vr-t its about 95% complete. Does any one know if the fuel pressure adapter kit and the -6an fitting kit that usrt sells will work with a 034 12v vr6 fuel rail?


_Modified by BIG DUB at 8:17 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

24vT here. See sig for build thread. Add me.


----------



## rubbadubbdub (Mar 2, 2008)

you can add me to the list too


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Count me in... Wow, list is getting big! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

add me - MKIII
if being in pcs at the moment counts


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (dubman#1)*

add me -mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

Im part of the group http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

I counted 215 for the total at this current point


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*



















_Modified by 92g60gti at 5:16 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## dubber2591 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Count me in!!


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

i have on aswell


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

We have names starting with every letter and number other than:
4,6,7,8 and the letter 'Z'.
Any turbo names with Z out there? 
We're at about 236 now.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*









+








+








=







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Count me in...soon....


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Please add this guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















BeanHole
G-Vegas, SC


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Please add this guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















BeanHole
G-Vegas, SC


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Bean Hole)*

First time I've seen it since it left Jacksonville. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (1_slow_mk3)*

Im In. As of this morning pushing 6psi...


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (hoodita)*

Count me in, still running clean!


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Please add this guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















BeanHole
G-Vegas, SC


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Bean Hole)*

why does my post keep popping up over and over again?








I only posted it once...


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Bean Hole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bean Hole* »_why does my post keep popping up over and over again?








I only posted it once...

I dunno, but now I can't resist...

_Quote, originally posted by *Bean Hole* »_Please add this guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















BeanHole
G-Vegas, SC


----------



## tdubbin (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BLSport)*

and me.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
Juan does mounting the AWIC that way affect cooling performance? Do you have a bracket thats holding the ic in place mounted somewhere?? 
Anymore pics of the completed project?

the car is not driven daily, so I don't know how heat effects on the car performance,its been down the track a few times and seen consistence numbers after a few runs, stock battery tray modify to hold the IC with two brackets 
water tank



































_Modified by juan8595 at 8:33 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

My current Vrt


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

ive gotta a boosted VR6T


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Here we go...


----------



## 1Rustybunny (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (seL)*

me too.. VRT


----------



## aguyinpa81 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (1Rustybunny)*

Add http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

I'm in!! I'm in!! I posted earlier but didn't have pics... now I do









Yeah yeah, I know I need to get it painted and filled and all that other goofy stuff

this was it with the old hood...


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

how come i never saw this b4? Add a fellow jazzmk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
be sure to check my link below for some after dotb boost


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Im here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

just got mine back together


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (JackieMoon)*

Not running yet but getting close. Simple 30# ~300whp setup at first and maybe 42# ~400whp ultimately.

Garrett T04E .69AR Ptrim
ATP manifold(port matched)
ATP 3" DP w/ custom WG recirc
Tial 38mm WG
Full 3" exhaust
DSR 256 cams
Ported head
Phenolic intake spacer
BFI stage .5 mounts
Ebay 27x7x2.5 IC
Ebay 2.5" IC piping
30# Bosch redtop inj.
C2 30# Dizzy chip


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (slc92)*

You should go 42# now man


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_You should go 42# now man

Currently not available for Dizzy VR6 cars. That could change though








Going back to school and planning a wedding and paying cash for both has the Corrado fund empty







. Some things are just more important than cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

im in


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

mine coming soon from south texas. corrado vr6t


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

I have one, a 91 golf CL with kinetic stage 1, full interior and it still weighs under 1040kg, so power to weightis decent!


----------



## Porrado (May 10, 2000)

Count me in too! '94 rado.










_Modified by draggin' wagon at 7:33 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (draggin' wagon)*

got mine done.
woohoo
11psi.


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: staygold*

this is mine (old-ish pic)


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (apavlov)*

how is it that i've missed this thread?








i'm in.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

one more to the list
















rolling pic


----------



## Fire Marshall Bill (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

count me innnnnn!!!
running 11psi daily, but 14 when i wanna really have some fun.
















Before headspacer, c2 manifold, and other misc goodies. 











_Modified by Fire Marshall Bill at 7:26 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Fire Marshall Bill)*

add me to that list to.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

count me in! 
















finished about 3 weeks ago. still have some cleaning to do, as you can see







she is my daily "drtyslpr"








pre boost!


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)

Add me but can we narrow topic down? How about how many VR6T's with an 02M conversion are out there


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (hotsk1llet98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsk1llet98* »_
Add me but can we narrow topic down? How about how many VR6T's with an 02M conversion are out there












































uh, who really cares


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
uh, who really cares

People with VR6T's who keep stripping 02A gears which is probably about 60-70% of population. Don't get salty. Was just a joke, "pause" .....................................................................................................................................................................................NOT!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

your probably not even making enough power to strip gears. but then again apparently im not either cause mine are still holding together. oh well


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hotskillet, you were the one that has stripped both SQS and APtuning gears, correct?


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (apavlov)*

Lets keep this thread to the point..
Dont spoil it for everyone Hotskillet. 
If you care so much about 02M swaps go make a thread.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (hotsk1llet98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apavlov* »_Hotskillet, you were the one that has stripped both SQS and APtuning gears, correct?

Yup
OE gears








Gearbox 2









_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_your probably not even making enough power to strip gears. but then again apparently im not either cause mine are still holding together. oh well

You're right, I don't make enough power.."pause"...

NOT!!!


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (hotsk1llet98)*

Me


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Updated.
Went drivin' with some friends here in South Korea last weekend...they loved my car. I think I have the only turbo VR in Korea, or so they said.
Ryan


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_Updated.
Went drivin' with some friends here in South Korea last weekend...they loved my car. I think I have the only turbo VR in Korea, or so they said.
Ryan

Aww Fellow USAF member http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had the only US VR6T in Germany for a years... I left a few months ago and now my friend took my place...


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, I might sell mine out here, so, it will remain out here.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Up.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Add me to the list I guess.


----------



## VR6x6x4T (Apr 25, 2001)

You can add me to the list VRT rallye Golf


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_Add me to the list I guess.









x2


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Updated.


----------



## 92gtikid (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

That is all?


----------



## Slicey (Aug 3, 2008)

<- MkIV 24vT. Just finished a few days ago.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Slicey)*

MKIV 24v VRT - Almost done!


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Just some updated pics!








+








=


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Slicey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slicey* »_<- MkIV 24vT. Just finished a few days ago.









Wow another 24vT in SLC!


----------



## vrtpassat (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

i got one needs new turbo thow i have whent throw three turbos sence i built it lots of power but still playing with it just need another turbo and better boost tubes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

one more to the list


----------



## sicvrt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (RBVRT)*

pritty fn big list see a few friends


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (sicvrt)*

TDC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSICKSCITY (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

<~~~ VRT Here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Updated.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Another one Ryan. After hearing your VRT way back in 04 at the Colorado gtg I said one day I will do a VRT on a mk2 and here it is. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4066336


----------



## SilverGTI-MK4 (Apr 9, 2008)

me


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (SilverGTI-MK4)*

seeing how old this thread is and my name isnt on it hmmm
had my first one in 2001 and am currently on my 4th
97 GTi VR6T
464whp


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

<---- plus 1


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*

<--- soon to be. very soon


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*

How many VRTs are out there with 400+whp and the stock intake manifold?


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_How many VRTs are out there with 400+whp and the stock intake manifold?

my friend in so po maine, don't remember his s/n on here.


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*

Better yet, in a MKII. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*

Damn thread got archived before I got to add my two.
Mk4
Mk3


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Count me In!


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (dub_slug)*

couldnt sleep... counted the list








271 vr turbos


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_couldnt sleep... counted the list











Yeah the list on page 1 needs updating.


----------



## Mr.T4114 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Add antoher to the list


----------



## rtolay (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*













_Modified by rtolay at 7:09 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (rtolay)*

I imagine there are 25-35 Turbo'd R32's out there as well...


----------



## jhines (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (R32EEEK)*

count me in....Finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (jhines)*

*Almost* done


----------



## Radostormvr6 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (eurobred)*

Mine


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Radostormvr6)*

Nice engine bay!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_*Almost* done




























I so need to do this....


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (dubbinmk2)*

Mine... on it's way!


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

one more


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

Me too! 








Mike


----------



## nightoflightz (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UrSeRiOuS* »_How many VRTs are out there with 400+whp and the stock intake manifold?


You may as well ask "How many VRT's are out there COOKING THEIR THROTTLEBODY?"


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (nightoflightz)*

getting closer...


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Ive been dailying mine everyday the past few months and loving it. Im gonna pick up a new daily driver soon but oits fun till then.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (Death Trap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Death Trap* »_Ive been dailying mine everyday the past few months and loving it. Im gonna pick up a new daily driver soon but oits fun till then.

whats your setup?


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Kinetic Stage2 with some upgrades.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

mk3 vrt EIP stage B upgraded


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (pimS)*

2000 Mk4 kinetic stage one


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (vr6pilot)*

i got one
B3 wagon VRT


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: (instg8r)*









vr6pilot's Kinetic Stage 1 turbo general assembly. and the car....










_Modified by vr6pilot at 11:56 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## EURO NOOB (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BubonicCorrado)*

add me!


----------



## EURO NOOB (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BubonicCorrado)*

add me!


----------



## nuclearaddict (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (EURO NOOB)*

Stage 3 kinetic here.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (nuclearaddict)*

Getting Close


----------



## beauvrt2 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Big turbo standalone built internals for me







I wonder how many of us use chips compared to standalones and how many are have headspacer compared to pistons? Not that it matters I love them all


----------



## skaterazn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (beauvrt2)*









Corrado OBD2 20psi


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (skaterazn)*

Mine will be running in a few weeks
MK4 Jetta Vrt 20psi

give or take











sooon very very soon


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

From the dead!
Sorry, been busy with the job and stuff.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Soundwave_vr6)*

just got mine runnin








MK3


_Modified by schimt at 10:02 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## TheLark (Nov 9, 2007)

Just started mine last night








MK4


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (TheLark)*

ran on standalone


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*

My new setup. Been turbo since 2003.



























_Modified by hpfreak at 10:15 AM 5-12-2009_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_ran on standalone 

which standalone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Updated.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_
which standalone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Megasquirt


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (hpfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpfreak* »_My new setup. Been turbo since 2005.

























are you running an open dump?


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Yes.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Soundwave_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soundwave_vr6* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



























That's a clean install right there!!


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

My VR6T was born two weeks ago!!
Nothing but smileZ.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by pvw4ever at 6:40 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (pvw4ever)*

Been turbo a long time but just had it converted to OBD II.
42lb Corrado


----------



## dealerjohnvrt (Apr 17, 2008)

Im a MK3 kinetic 2.5+ setup with built internals and all that ill post pics asap


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (dealerjohnvrt)*

Heres my set-up.


































Enjoy.


----------



## b3VRT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

im in


----------



## hving (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

I`m in too








This spring I finally got mine together too. 1992 Golf MK3 with kinetic stage 2 setup. Custom SRI. Spec 3 clutch. And more to come.


_Modified by hving at 12:59 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## 4Doorwhor23 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (hving)*








me. mk3


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (4Doorwhor23)*

me Mk3


----------



## SoSlowVRT (Jun 7, 2009)

me too mk3


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (SoSlowVRT)*

here is mine....


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

MEEEE TOOOOO......
damn thats a pretty big list.... i feel less special now.....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Fast_Jetta_97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast_Jetta_97* »_MEEEE TOOOOO......
damn thats a pretty big list.... i feel less special now.....


mee too
93 Passat GT4094R1.19E85TWINDUMPS&4"










_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:47 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## ONT-WRX (Dec 31, 2003)

Add me up there too!


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (ONT-WRX)*

Just got her running last week! 3.0L VRT, JE 83.5mm 8.5:1 comp pistons, Integrated Engineering rods, balanced crank, +2mm intake and +1.8mm exhaust supertech valves, Schimmel 256 cams, titanium retainers, HD springs, head decked, kinetic stage 3 turbo setup with the .60trim t3 and tons more....its too much fun.


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (BubonicCorrado)*

me as well


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (DubbleTrubble)*

Count me in.











_Modified by joe90 at 8:43 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (joe90)*

wow nice

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (joe90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe90* »_Count me in.










_Modified by joe90 at 8:43 AM 7-24-2009_

rhd car


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Soundwave_vr6)*

Mine on C2 ProMaf tune and GT35R 1.06. Forged and balanced 82.5mm engine:








































And my friend Erik, from Sweden. Standalone 12v 640whp Twin GT3071R with custom TIAL housing:




































_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 8:50 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (hpfreak)*

your old setup for comparison.. ha ha


----------



## nowdubnvr6 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wheres video of this twin gt30 vrt in sweden?


----------



## 87VDubJetta (Oct 6, 2005)

chaoticVR6 has one, turbonetics setup MKIII


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

that twin turbo is SIACKKKKKKK.....

mines not a sleeper anymore....


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Fast_Jetta_97)*

just wondering how many of you daily your vrts. I want to go FI with like 6-8 psi but don't know if it's reliable. I would get the stage 1 kinetics kit.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mike GoFast)*

20# daily on my 60-1.
Mike


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mike GoFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GoFast* »_just wondering how many of you daily your vrts. I want to go FI with like 6-8 psi but don't know if it's reliable. I would get the stage 1 kinetics kit. 

I've daily driven both one on 18 psi the other on 25. No problems.


----------



## tunedveedub (Feb 15, 2004)

started and drove my first one last night.
Unreal.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (tunedveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tunedveedub* »_started and drove my first one last night.


Pics or I call BS








Mike


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got one. 1995 JTI.


----------



## tsiss_limit (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Made in Madagascar*

VRT Made in Madagascar, yes The Island !!!


----------



## SoSlowVRT (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (Mike GoFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GoFast* »_just wondering how many of you daily your vrts. I want to go FI with like 6-8 psi but don't know if it's reliable. I would get the stage 1 kinetics kit. 


I daily mine on 8psi, been about 7-8months since i threw the turbo kit on there, ive still yet to turn up the boost


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Put me down for Mk3


----------



## mikmot (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*

just finished getting mine running yesterday. its a B4 passat. check link in sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (mikmot)*

i like the styrofoam intercooler idea, but i hear it doesnt transfer heat too well!


----------



## 03_turbo_gli (Sep 21, 2007)

i have a 24v vr6t


----------



## DubbleTrubble (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (Pimpalicious316)*

I have one


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (DubbleTrubble)*


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (v.i.massive)*


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (SoFarKingFast)*

Add me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: How many VR6Ts out there? (blue98jettavr6)*

Bump cuz I have not visited this thread in a while.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Updated*

Updated! From the dead!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

OK..me too..








Steve


----------



## Radda (Jul 24, 2008)

Me too! Been boosted for about a year now. Blown piston rings caused me to do a rebuild (currently in the middle of surgery). A couple things are getting switched up and added for the rebuild so I'll have to take some new pics. I designed it to be a sleeper so I'm trying to figure a way to intercool it while keeping it stealthy. Right now I'm running it at 7.5psi but I'm really itching to up the boost to 9-10. Old pics, but nothing much has changed... YET.


----------



## Turbovdub4u2nv (May 10, 2010)

add me! mkiv vrt its low and slow


----------



## tkerb92 (Sep 19, 2010)

one more! mk3 12v very low, and very fast...when running right of course


----------



## vwtechx (Jan 20, 2004)

add me too. finished mine in april


----------



## BackinaCorrado (Nov 29, 2008)

Newly turbo'd 1990 Corrado here..... :wave:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

got mine, 12v runnin coil on plug, ms3 standalone, garrett 35r, schimmel head. other odds and ends.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

Updated.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

almost done my 24v stage 3


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Mines been running for about 1 1/2 years now. Its a beast.


----------



## victorromeosix (May 29, 2011)

VRT build in progress. Mk3 Jetta.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

only pic i have








than did this 








now in the rebuild stage


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had one since 2006; MK4 VRT


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

Cuyler12VGLXVR6T said:


> I've had one since 2006; MK4 VRT


here is a pic


----------



## Riders TM (Dec 20, 2007)

12v VRT here


----------



## monkeydoc (Mar 2, 2004)

obdI coilpack corrado slc vr6-turbo 
w/ precision 60trim, 36# injectors and C2 software :beer:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

new join here, mk3 12V VRT garret T04E .70 compressor w/t4 .58 turbine (i think the hotside is too small and it doesnt pull in high rpms like i want). but ever since i went turbo my face has been like this  

here's my vid of after i cracked open my first engine and installed arp head studs and 9:1 headgasket all by myself  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhc6X1vEknU


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

The bumper is now perfectly even across. 









T67 turbo .70 TO4S w/ .82 hotside 
C2 PRO MAF with high flow conical filter 
C2 stage4 630cc software w/7500rpm rev limt 
Seimens Deka flow matched 630cc injectors 
Kinetic manifold 
Tail 38mm wastegate (open dump) w/15psi spring 
Seat/VW Motorsport FMIC 
MigFab SRI & Fuel rail


----------



## sec914 (Sep 4, 2006)

Just got mine finally going! vrt jabrio:wave:the manly cabrio.Turbonetics t4 60 trim atp clone atp intercooler kit 42 software 42 injectors 3 downpipe external dump on hks wastegate. greddy bov. arp bolts.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

add to list


----------



## P-Racing (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
here´s my MK2 from Germany, but there still much thinks to do


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

3.0vrt just started, moving slow but everything takes time


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## puddin_pants (Dec 15, 2009)

ive got one here in NY.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

v.i.massive said:


> bump


 A two year bump!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Add another here


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

add another mk3 gti to the list, brooklyn ny


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

Right here.. VR6T Corrado


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7656 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

add one more mk4


----------



## GTI-DOMINICAN-STYLE (Jan 26, 2004)

me! 2001 VR6T :wave:


----------



## 98mkiiigtivr6 (May 24, 2010)

98 DE Vrt


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> The bumper is now perfectly even across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...its been a long time! It will be 2 yrs in 6 more days! :laugh:


----------

